# new registration suspended?



## witching-hour-wolf (Oct 31, 2007)

Just wondering, what's up with this message, my friend wants to join up to FA and gets this message?
"New account registration has been temporarily suspended." 
Just wondering what's up with that, and when will it be back?
Thank you, and sorry if this has already been addressed at some point.


----------



## Jinxsis (Oct 31, 2007)

witching-hour-wolf said:
			
		

> Just wondering, what's up with this message, my friend wants to join up to FA and gets this message?
> "New account registration has been temporarily suspended."
> Just wondering what's up with that, and when will it be back?
> Thank you, and sorry if this has already been addressed at some point.



Its most likely because of the spammer we had a few weeks ago who was making several offensive accounts.


----------



## codewolf (Oct 31, 2007)

please read http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=13999


----------



## TakeWalker (Nov 1, 2007)

Crap, and I was trying to get a couple friends to sign up here. :|


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Nov 1, 2007)

Seriously, it's time to get this problem taken care of. Myself and another current FA user wish to create a new account for our joint musical collaborations. Yes, either one of us could put the songs up under our own account, but the whole point of creating a joint account for the music we do together is to not have to make the hard decision of which one of us gets the benefit of any +favs, +watches or comments that the songs might get. Creating a new account is the only fair way to do it. We just performed at FurFright a little over a week ago, and we want to "strike while the iron is hot", and get our first song online while the con performance is still fresh in the minds of those who were there. And now we find that we've, in essence, been robbed of that opportunity.

Now, do I blame FA for the raid that resulted in this situation? Or course not. But I do blame them for being so ill-prepared for it that their only solution is to penalize anyone who wants to create a new account. The raid was TWO WEEKS AGO now. Who knows when FA will reinstate account registrations? If it seems like I'm overreacting, or just being impatient, ask yourself: when FA's 'search' function went missing (probably well over a year ago at this point), did any of us think it'd still be down this far into the future?

These are just a couple of the things that are indications of a larger problem here. I know the following complaint is another issue altogether, but I bring it up just to make a point: the "Latest Submissions" and "Favorites" on FA user pages recently went from being expressed as specific dates to vague terms like "2 weeks ago" or "5 months ago". A lot of people strongly preferred it the other way, myself included. When the issue was brought up on the forums, the complaints were largely dismissed with the claim that "as soon as time permits", users would be given the choice of how they want these dates expressed. This was followed up with the clarification, "As soon as time permits does not mean it will be done in a month". My own post on the subject, which asked "what the advantage is to having a vague upload date listed instead of a specific one" was, not too surprisingly, not answered.

So, to recap... we have:
1. An inability to prevent attacks from hostile groups who wish to cause disruption and chaos.
2. A repeated unwillingness to reveal a timeline for fixing problems.
3. A tendency to ignore those who have legitimate complaints about the way things are-- or aren't-- being done.
4. The appearance of having no larger strategy, and a general ineptitude in meeting the challenges presented on a regular basis.

Gee, sound like any presidential administrations you know? :

I know something had to be done to stem the 7chan raid, but I do not believe that freezing new user accounts is the way to deal with troll invasions. What is? Hell if I know... but to make the comparison again, I don't need to be qualified to be President to know when something's not right in the White House.

(largely reposted from my journal)


----------



## foxystallion (Nov 1, 2007)

Kiffa_kitmouse said:
			
		

> ...  the "Latest Submissions" and "Favorites" on FA user pages recently went from being expressed as specific dates to vague terms like "2 weeks ago" or "5 months ago". A lot of people strongly preferred it the other way, myself included. When the issue was brought up on the forums, the complaints were largely dismissed with the claim that "as soon as time permits", users would be given the choice of how they want these dates expressed. This was followed up with the clarification, "As soon as time permits does not mean it will be done in a month". My own post on the subject, which asked "what the advantage is to having a vague upload date listed instead of a specific one" was, not too surprisingly, not answered. ...



You make many good points.  I can tell you the solution to the "2 weeks ago" problem: just place your cursor on the vague data and the precise data will appear.  I can not tell you why no admin bothered to tell you this.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Nov 1, 2007)

foxystallion said:
			
		

> You make many good points.  I can tell you the solution to the "2 weeks ago" problem: just place your cursor on the vague data and the precise data will appear.  I can not tell you why no admin bothered to tell you this.



Thanks, Foxy. I am aware that the specific date does come up if you scroll over, but I still prefer it the way it was previously. I'm a firm believer in the "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" philosophy, always have been.


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 1, 2007)

Kiffa_kitmouse said:
			
		

> foxystallion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The option to choose which date format is shown to you by default has been available in your control panel for a day or two.  On the left, under the "My FA Account" header, there's a new link labeled "Site Settings" (shortcut link: click here), it's in there.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Nov 1, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> The option to choose which date format is shown to you by default has been available in your control panel for a day or two.  On the left, under the "My FA Account" header, there's a new link labeled "Site Settings" (shortcut link: click here), it's in there.



Superb, that's one problem down. Thank you, Rhainor.


----------



## yak (Nov 1, 2007)

I apologize for the delay with the new registration system, among other things i have promised to do but haven't done yet.
I hope to have enough time on these weekends to take care of at least a few of them.


----------



## codewolf (Nov 1, 2007)

@ kiffa: basically there are two choices.... 
1) have the registration opened now and have the possibility of an attack happening again in the near future and all of this happening again... or...
2) wait for a few more days for yak to have a good solotion up that may stop an attack for a while
which would you prefer?? i know my answer


----------



## foxystallion (Nov 2, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Kiffa_kitmouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info, the convenient link,  and the choice!  I've opted for precision.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Nov 10, 2007)

codewolf said:
			
		

> @ kiffa: basically there are two choices....
> 1) have the registration opened now and have the possibility of an attack happening again in the near future and all of this happening again... or...
> 2) wait for a few more days for yak to have a good solotion up that may stop an attack for a while
> which would you prefer?? i know my answer



Welllll, it's been more than "a few more days" now, and no apparent progress on the account registration front. Seems like it'd be top priority. So, the answer to that question isn't as easy for me as for you. To be honest, the raid itself didn't directly affect me. Now, the 'solution'? The 'solution' is affecting me. Not trying to be selfish here, just being honest, and offering a different perspective.

How about reinstating new account registration, but moderating new accounts until such time as they can be determined to be legitimate? Not that I'm in favor of moderating FA submissions in general, but in this case, doing it for new accounts seems preferable to disallowing them altogether.

More feedback/updates on this issue from the FA mods/coders would be nice. When you're on the outside looking in and you see the situation go on day after day without changing, you can't help but feel that no one's really working on the problem as hard as they could be, because you figure that if they _were_, then the problem would be getting solved. I'd like to hear a little bit about what's being done to get account registration back up.


----------



## witching-hour-wolf (Nov 10, 2007)

Yeah, without trying to be bitchy, it would be good to have updates on this sort of thing, it is kind of frustrating not knowing what's going on at all.


----------



## Loveless (Nov 10, 2007)

* waits patiently for the day she can make an account <T.T>;;


----------



## nya (Nov 10, 2007)

I've been diligently checking back every day this week or so in hopes of registering as well. ;_;


----------



## Semi (Nov 10, 2007)

Have friends who would dearly love to comment on submissions and commission artists through here, but still can't register accounts... so some progress in this department would be extremely welcome.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 10, 2007)

By the way does this include the forums? I know people who wanted to send reports because they get handled here faster and was told that the forums also locked out user registrations.


----------



## yak (Nov 10, 2007)

No, forums are opened for registration. There were closed at some point, but not for long.


----------



## emilylorange (Nov 11, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> No, forums are opened for registration. There were closed at some point, but not for long.



Hi, I'm a new 'member' trying to register for the site.

The fact that the registration is unavailable is fine - the fact that I had to go _searching through your forums_ for an answer or even _explaination_?

Even a link to the forum on the error page is fine.

But for people who have been directed here by friends with no prior knowledge of the site's mechanics, we're sorta left groping in the dark.


----------



## cyan_icewolf (Nov 11, 2007)

I have been trying to register on the site for quite some time at least a couple of weeks and there's nothing on the main site besides the fact that it was attacked. I know you want to try to find a good solution to try and stop an attack again but at the same time if it's people who are doing it rather than machines anything you do is going to be broken anyway because the whole point of having memberships is for people to join. Also it'd be great to let people know why registration is done in the first place and possibly get some solutions to the problem rather than leaving everyone in the dark.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 11, 2007)

yeah, i don't know how new user registration got suspended  But i do not get comments on my work pretty often
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/brownsquirrel/


----------



## Kasseth (Nov 12, 2007)

Emilylorange has an excellent point.  If you've got to close registration, it's your business, but the registration link should provide an explanation of some sort, and preferably a timeline as well.

I got the error last week, and thought it must be a recent failure since there was no mention of it on the main site, or even under the "Help&Support" link to Wikiffinity.  After it hadn't cleared up in a week, I began wondering if one of my browser settings was causing it to block me or something.  It's a good thing I checked the forum, or I might be trying to troubleshoot a non-existent problem with my settings.


----------



## supercutefurri58 (Nov 12, 2007)

my pr0nzzzzz!!!!! i know you have teh pr0nzzzzzz!!!!

that's wat it's about, right? the pr0nzzzz!!! you want to keep it all for yourselfes!!!!! >:








lol i'm j/k 

<3 fa


----------



## AndyFox (Nov 12, 2007)

Kasseth said:
			
		

> Emilylorange has an excellent point.  If you've got to close registration, it's your business, but the registration link should provide an explanation of some sort, and preferably a timeline as well.



That's a great point. Em, if any admins are reading this, this wouldn't be a bad idea to do for the search engine as well. Just put the search button and textbox back up but have the button go to a page explaining search is down. It would save at least one new forum thread per week from a new user asking where the search function is.


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 13, 2007)

lol @ lack of progress/information about current topic.


----------



## StormKitty (Nov 13, 2007)

I too have had a friend try to register, in this case so they could have access to the adult content, and run into the registration is suspended screen.  Can you please fix this soon, or at least tell us what's going on?  If legitimate users can't register to use the site, the 7chan kiddies have won.


----------



## codewolf (Nov 13, 2007)

i have said so before so i shall repeat for effect here..

the coders are working on what (hopefully) should be a fool-proof solution to the problem, they could put registration back up again now and have to deal with the bots again or they could keep registration suspended for the time being and implement a proper solution


----------



## Nevask (Nov 13, 2007)

hello, im a new member as well. ive been trying to make an account on FA for a while now. does anyone have a clue when it will be back up? im trying to get an account before MFF .


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 14, 2007)

codewolf said:
			
		

> i have said so before so i shall repeat for effect here..
> 
> the coders are working on what (hopefully) should be a fool-proof solution to the problem, they could put registration back up again now and have to deal with the bots again or they could keep registration suspended for the time being and implement a proper solution



The problem is that no-one is commenting on the progress. Ferrox is a total joke too.
Just because you're saying you're working on it doesn't mean you are (or putting full effort into it).
Reaffirm that something actually is going on and update us on what is happening.
Lucky this site is a one-of-a-kind type deal.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Nov 14, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> lol @ lack of progress/information about current topic.



It takes time to translate Yak into English Bokracroc


----------



## Forgotten_Fox (Nov 14, 2007)

I think its better to wait longer so the same thing wont happen to the good site again, if its rushed it might be for noting but if its done carefully it will be better, i want to register too but i understand that they are working on it and ill wait till they can get the best sulution. no need to rush the good admins and coders. well take care everybody.


----------



## TehSean (Nov 14, 2007)

So my Canadian friend works for IBM right and makes 55+ CAD/hr working there as some kind of tech or network advisor/admin and basically thinks FA's a huge joke and the primary reason for all of its problems does not lie in the hardware (BENEFIT OF THE DOUBT:  YES, HARDWARE IS STILL LIMITED), but *primarily* the code is the problem. I've forgotten how many people are working on the Ferrox Vaporware besides Yak.

(Gee, could it be because the stream of news is lacking?)


----------



## dave hyena (Nov 14, 2007)

With my own eyes, I have looked at the Ferrox trac site and I can confirm that work is being done on Ferrox. I will not pretend that I understand all of it, but I can say that as it stands, according to the Road map, Basic functionality (i.e everything will work) on Ferrox is 72% complete. Equivalent Functionality (i.e it will do everything that this version of FA can do, but without problems) is 22% complete.

I'm not sure exactly how that % translates into programming work et al, But work is being done on it and progress is being made. I can see the listing of changes to code and so on on the trac site.

Ferrox was started towards the end of May, and work proceeded for 6 days afterwards. Then, AFAICS there was a 4 month period where no work was done on it (Or else the work may have been done outside the trac, I don't know there), then it started again at the beginning of September and has continued regularly since.


----------



## tatiki (Nov 14, 2007)

*quietly laughs*

Forum raids and site raids are something that will never stop. There is no known way to prevent it. At all. Period.

4chan raids-> 7chan | 6chan | 2chan | Habo Hotel | ect ect ect...
7chan raids-> 4chan | fchan | Habo Hotel | ect ect ect...
?chan raids-> ? and ? and?
And the cycle goes over and over and over. There quite simply is no way to stop it.
I tried roughly six months or so ago to create an account on FA, with no luck.
I tried roughly two months ago to create an account on FA, with still no luck.
I try now, hmm... Guess.
Im sorry if this post seems slightly over-critical to some of you, but this is the very FIRST site I have been unable to create an account on. And for an avid internet junkie with at least seven email addresses and accounts on more websites than I care to remember, thats quite saddening.


----------



## codewolf (Nov 14, 2007)

well you are one unlucky person then tatiki,
believe me if i had any news on the development of ferrox i would let people know, all i can say at the moment (all i know infact) is that the problems are being rectified and it should all be sorted at some point in the (hopefully very near) future.


----------



## supercutefurri58 (Nov 14, 2007)

lol you guys and your wacky chans


----------



## Eevee (Nov 14, 2007)

TehSean said:
			
		

> So my Canadian friend works for IBM right and makes 55+ CAD/hr working there as some kind of tech or network advisor/admin and basically thinks FA's a huge joke and the primary reason for all of its problems does not lie in the hardware (BENEFIT OF THE DOUBT:  YES, HARDWARE IS STILL LIMITED), but *primarily* the code is the problem.


Well.  Duh.  Hence the rewrite from scratch, which is a horrible idea in most circumstances.



			
				Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Ferrox is a total joke too.
> Just because you're saying you're working on it doesn't mean you are (or putting full effort into it).





			
				TehSean said:
			
		

> I've forgotten how many people are working on the Ferrox Vaporware besides Yak.


What do you hope to achieve by bashing it or calling it vaporware?  Do you think you'll guilt-trip the people working for 55 CAD less than your friend into working harder?  I also have a full-time job and my own side projects and a life and my sanity to attend to; what exactly qualifies as "full effort"?

What do you want us to do?  Make the code and bugtracker public so everyone can microcomplain instead?  (Honestly I would prefer that that happen, but I do cringe at the likelihood that complaints would shift to how we're not working _fast enough_ or the other sorts of shenanigans I see go on with e.g. Mozilla's bug tracker.  Not my decision, anyway.)

Yes, we're working on it.  I have little interest in PR; I'm not going to tell you we're doing something when we're not.  If we were sitting around with our thumbs up our asses, I would probably say exactly that.  Do remember that we only recently got a real team, and that we started from nothing: no code, no schema, no assumptions.  (Fox only.  Final Destination.)



			
				Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Reaffirm that something actually is going on and update us on what is happening.





			
				TehSean said:
			
		

> (Gee, could it be because the stream of news is lacking?)


It's early.  Something actually is going on.  What on earth do you want to know?  Ferrox is obviously between the states of "nothing" and "ready for the public to see in any form".  I can't really think of a metric that would be of any consolation to you; nobody can give ETAs for a loose group of people working in their spare time amidst various other things they have to work on, and a list of what's done is useless at this stage and becomes harder to correctly provide as the software develops (and won't be accurate for long anyway).

I jumped on board exactly because I think FA's codebase is a tangled furball.  Fixing the problem is my ultimate form of protest.  Hold your horses, and foxes, and dragons, and skunks, and leopards, and whatevers.

Okay, that is definitely enough terrible furry puns for one day.


----------



## DrGamez (Nov 14, 2007)

My crotch itches.


----------



## StormKitty (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm not getting a real good feeling from following this thread.  I understand that the site is run by folks who do the work in their spare time and don't get paid for it, and so forth.

Car problems might be an appropriate analogy here.  There are some problems that are nuisance problems, nothing that serious, the kind you can live with or work around for a while, put off until you can afford to get them fixed properly.  And then there are the kind of problems you can't ignore and need to get fixed at your earliest opportunity.  Having new user registration for the site offline probably qualifies as one of the latter type, yet there is a suspicion that it may be viewed by the development team as one of the former type.  I think what readers here would like most of all is some reassurance that that's not the case.


----------



## Eevee (Nov 14, 2007)

I think Jenga would be a more appropriate analogy than a car...


----------



## yak (Nov 14, 2007)

Oh bother, someone brought in serious business to this thread.

I'll be done by the end of this week. For real this time.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Nov 14, 2007)

Eevee said:
			
		

> I think Jenga would be a more appropriate analogy than a car...



Build it up too high and one day it will fall...


----------



## Eevee (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm thinking more of what happens if you try to replace the pieces on the bottom.


----------



## supercutefurri58 (Nov 14, 2007)

Eevee said:
			
		

> I think Jenga would be a more appropriate analogy than a car...



aw that was a terrible game :evil:

ker plunk was so much better


----------



## StormKitty (Nov 14, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> I'll be done by the end of this week. For real this time.


Thank you.


			
				supercutefurri58 said:
			
		

> Eevee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like Ker Plunk.  And Jenga.  But my favorite was Careful.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Nov 15, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> I'll be done by the end of this week. For real this time.



Cautiously optimistic, but withholding my 'thank you' until I see it with my own eyes lol.


----------



## Tsuka (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm anxiously awaiting your fix Yak. Good luck.


----------



## Nicona Shadowwolf (Nov 16, 2007)

As am I.  I have been trying to register to the main site for a while and had no clue.  Just registered fwith the forums today and found out.  Can't wait to register but I guess I will have to.


----------



## supercutefurri58 (Nov 16, 2007)

StormKitty said:
			
		

> supercutefurri58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i never played careful .

ker plunk was awesome b/c you were guaranteed a humiliating wall of marbles falling noise when you failed AND crackling noise while you pulled the sticks AND you could sometimes see the marbles moving out of place and preparing to fall when you pulled the sticks, which made the suspense so much better . and you could always add more marbles .

but in jenga it just fell instantly, there was only silence for taunting and the noise was only when the thing fell and only on a good surface at that, it wasn't poworful enough. and building the thing was annoying and prone to being knocked over by accident, at least in ker plunk the sticks stayed in place. and you always had crappy obvious pieces and bad sets and crappy knockoffs. i dunno, i don't think it comes close to ker plunk.


----------



## Hedrus (Nov 16, 2007)

I have to admit I am getting frustrated that I can't register.  I think what makes it the worst is that I want to see peoples art and can't see most of it unless I am registered.  If I could see all the art but not have to register it wouldn't be as big of a deal.  I could wait to register.  I hope to be able to register soon.


Kenzie


----------



## layown (Nov 16, 2007)

well not really frustrated, but i AM hoping it will be fixed any day now .. 
ill just have to be patient i think ..


----------



## Nicona Shadowwolf (Nov 17, 2007)

Anyone hear any further updates as to when registration might be available again?  Hope it is soon.


----------



## Tsuka (Nov 18, 2007)

Yakâ€” If things have gone awry and you aren't going to have new registration back up like you said you would can you please give us an update as to what's going on, etc... ?

Thanks for your hard work,
Tsuka.


----------



## Semi (Nov 19, 2007)

The saddest part of all this is that people trying to register have no clue why they aren't able to. Only a few, I expect, actually manage to find this thread for an explanation. Myself, I couldn't give any explanation to my friends for a long while until I happened upon this. Would it be very difficult to make a link from the "registration suspended" message to this topic?


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Nov 19, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> I'll be done by the end of this week. For real this time.



Hmm. I better go get my dictionary and see if the definition of the word "done" has changed since the last time I checked, because wouldn't you know, I still can't create a new account.

But hey, at least my message inbox has a new look. Because _that_ was really essential. 9_9


----------



## blade (Nov 19, 2007)

Jeeze people, relax.

Let the guy who is working on this in his free time, not even being paid for his work, get it done when he gets it done.  You don't know if there was some personal issue that had arose that is preventing him or any of the coder crew to continue on this issue.

Stop kevetching about something that isn't happening at the speed that you want on a *free* site that is being coded by those *volunteering* their time to work on such a large project such as this.


----------



## yak (Nov 19, 2007)

Kiffa_kitmouse said:
			
		

> yak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm usually not the one to complain, but having some sleep would be rather splendid right about now.

I am sorry for not being able to deliver my promise on date. It's just that for the past few days all i was doing deep into the night was handling server issues and our beloved spammer's returning. 
At this point, i cannot say when the new registration will be re-enabled, as we just had a pretty big issue exposed to us, and worsened by some other facts i will remain quiet about - that we have to take care of immediatly.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Nov 19, 2007)

blade said:
			
		

> Jeeze people, relax.
> 
> Let the guy who is working on this in his free time, not even being paid for his work, get it done when he gets it done.  You don't know if there was some personal issue that had arose that is preventing him or any of the coder crew to continue on this issue.
> 
> Stop kevetching about something that isn't happening at the speed that you want on a *free* site that is being coded by those *volunteering* their time to work on such a large project such as this.



Let me take a wild guess: I'm willing to bet that account registration being down hasn't personally affected you directly-- that is to say, your ability to view or contribute content to FA has not been disrupted.

The people who are "kevetching" in this thread have good reason for doing so. They are being kept from being able to view much of the site's content, or being kept from being able to share their own work. So thanks for the advice, but you can keep it... because I've seen the timetable this place operates on, and I'm not convinced that the problem's going to get fixed without some prodding.

I should also say that if I come off as overly bent out of shape, it's only because I love FA, and I hate to see it in this state. Do you think I give a rat's ass if, say, deviantART has this much trouble? No, because I consider FA my online home. Well, when you see your home falling apart around you, you want to try to do something about it. In my case, the only thing I can do is speak out about it. So that's what I'm going to do.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 19, 2007)

Kiffa,

Chill out. I don't know if you know this or not but FA is experiencing a hardware problem. I believe that takes more time to fix. On top of that, it's a web site, while I understand people like the site and all, it's not the end of the world if it takes more time. I've had issues with FA since its INCEPTION that still haven't been fixed.

How come when someone says in their journal who is taking people's money (err commissions) their computer is down, it's understandable and all the e-hugs are given, but if FA who is paying out of pocket for this, with *some* donations there are more demands? I DO understand this is  a website and some responsibility must be taken when creating a large site. However, per your analogy, if it's your home, don't you put money into its upkeep?


----------



## codewolf (Nov 19, 2007)

ok let me interject here, for the time being i'll be keeping an eye on the situation in this thread and i am talking to yak whenever he actually has a spare second to breathe....

*Kiffa:* you're not the only one that stands by FA here, there are a lot of us users (myself included) that hate to see FA in the state it is in at the moment, but to use an analogy were currently trying to "squeeze a 10lb salami in a 5lb bag" yak is working his arse off trying to fix the problem, as we speak its about 2:30 local time for him and he's had under 12 hours sleep in the past 4 days so try cutting him a bit of slack please.

*Semi:* i quite agree it would be useful, i'll try to look into it and see what can be done.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Nov 19, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Kiffa,
> 
> Chill out. I don't know if you know this or not but FA is experiencing a hardware problem. I believe that takes more time to fix. On top of that, it's a web site, while I understand people like the site and all, it's not the end of the world if it takes more time. I've had issues with FA since its INCEPTION that still haven't been fixed.
> 
> How come when someone says in their journal who is taking people's money (err commissions) their computer is down, it's understandable and all the e-hugs are given, but if FA who is paying out of pocket for this, with *some* donations there are more demands? I DO understand this is  a website and some responsibility must be taken when creating a large site. However, per your analogy, if it's your home, don't you put money into its upkeep?



Arshes, I wish I had money to donate to a website. I really wish I did. Because if I had money to donate to _anyone_, first it would go to some organization that helped feed starving children. Then, it would go to people who are trying to cure fatal diseases. Then, it would go to people who are helping to care for neglected animals. And then there are about a thousand more charities more worthy. So if I had enough money to kick in to keep a website going, I'd _really_ be doing well.

Then again, if I were donating money to a site that's running the way FA is right now, I'd feel like a pretty big sap.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 19, 2007)

Kiffa_kitmouse said:
			
		

> Arshes Nei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



funny thing about those starving children things, you often see a man in a 500$ or more suit standing there telling you this child is starving.

If you haven't read Codewolf's post on the last page at the bottom, I _highly_ suggest you do. Drop the angry consumer mentality please, it's very unbecoming.


----------



## blade (Nov 19, 2007)

Kiffa, 
I'm agreeing with what Arshes and codewolf are saying here.

And even if you don't agree with the timetable, and you don't think that things have been moving along to where *you* want them to be, understand that (as has been repeated many times) this is a site run by volunteers who have jobs outside of fa.

So, unless you're ready to pay out of your pocket personally for all the coders cost of living as well as pay for all the hardware of the site, just learn how to deal with the current back up and set of problems that will get solved.

Don't you dare tell me that I don't care about FA, or haven't seen much about it because I remember the *original* opening of the site as well as when it went down for *months*, and I am relieved that it is here and I know that everyone is busting their tailends off to get things back to where they are functioning for everyone.


----------



## codewolf (Nov 19, 2007)

blade, chill please, causing a flame-fest is really not whats needed at this precice moment in time, at a later date i might consider it, but not now please


----------



## blade (Nov 19, 2007)

Sorries, forgot one can't see the emotions without smilies, didn't mean to sound uber nasty with. 

---

And I salute all those that work hard on the site, they are most appreciated ^_^


----------



## Nicona Shadowwolf (Nov 19, 2007)

First I would like to thank the Coders and all for all the hard work they are doing.  I realize that they are doing this on their free time and are working to try and correct the problems.  I really enjoy this website and think I have found a new home here.  

That being said, I have been trying to register on FA and it has been getting frustrating.  I also realize that complaining about it will not accomplish much except to make the coders feel unappreciated.  However, I think that more open lines of communication might help alleviate some of the sore feelings and tension.  When we heard from Yak on the 14th he had stated that registration would be up by the end of the week.  I had been checking all weekend to no avail (and getting frustrated by it).  The next time we hear from Yak was on Monday evening (my time) saying that he had other problems and now registration has been pushed out to who knows when.  Now I know Yak has been working hard on the problem (thank you, Yak) and he might not have had much time to post updates but if the coders/administrators/moderators could come up with some way to keep us more informed I think the frustration levels would go way down.  After all when you are expecting something to happen at a certain time and it doesn't and you have no idea why until days later it can get very frustrating.  I also have to agree that linking the "Registration temporarily closed" page to this thread would also be a great help.  Imagine how bad it can get for the people who have no idea what is going on at all.  Plus when people see what they consider to be minor/cosmetic changes being made to the website while what they consider to be major problems no closer to resolution it also gets annoying.

I would like to thank you again for the hard work you are doing for this site and just ask that you please try to keep us more informed.  After all I would really like to be able to register.


----------



## codewolf (Nov 19, 2007)

i shall try shadowwolf, like i said, i am in contact with yak at this very point in time


----------



## codewolf (Nov 19, 2007)

codewolf said:
			
		

> i shall try shadowwolf, like i said, i am in contact with yak at this very point in time


as promised:

The site is Currently Now back up and running, registration is still unfortunately unavailable at this moment in time, if you still see the "FA is temporaraly Offline" page press control + F5 to refresh your browsers cache.
goodnight all,
-code


----------



## blade (Nov 19, 2007)

^_^ patience is always a virtue.


----------



## Nicona Shadowwolf (Nov 19, 2007)

codewolf said:
			
		

> codewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, Codewolf.  It always helps to be informed.  Let us know when you guys find out more about when we can expect registration to be up.


----------



## yak (Nov 19, 2007)

okay, there was a little more attention directed at myself then it is within my comfort level, but FA is back online once more.

During the next few days however, it may go offline again, or switch to readonly mode as preparations for a server migration, and the migration itself take place.


----------



## Nicona Shadowwolf (Nov 20, 2007)

Yak,

Thanks for all your hard work.  I know it can't be easy when you are trying to get all sorts of stuff done and have got people complaining at you at the same time.  It has been frustrating for me not being able to register but I realize these things do take time and that you are trying your best to get the job done and put out the fires that have been popping up.  Any idea on a timeline when registration might be up again?  Thanks again for all your hard work.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Nov 20, 2007)

OK, in response to the now numerous posts advising me to back off... fine, I will. Not because I don't still feel that my complaints are completely justified, but because contrary to what my part in this thread might indicate lol, I am _not_ here to make enemies... and I fear that if I push this any further right now, that's exactly what I'm going to end up doing.

It's unbelievably frustrating to have something that you're *dying* to get out there to people... something that you worked so hard on, and are more excited about than pretty much anything else you've ever done before... and to have that opportunity snatched away from you at the last moment, due to circumstances that you had no hand in creating. If it'd been just a couple of days, it would've been no big deal... but now the chance to capitalize on just having performed at FurFright has passed by, and I feel cheated. I don't take feeling cheated well, as you've seen.

As I said in one of my early posts in the thread, I know it's not FA's fault the site got raided. It's just so hard to see from the outside how the problem can't be fixed by now. It doesn't help that my tech knowledge is about zero. So, mods and coders, I'll try to take your word for it for now... but I do hope you don't forget that a lot of people are waiting for this issue to be resolved, and that there's only so long that you can ask them to grin and bear it.


----------



## Tsuka (Nov 20, 2007)

Kiffa-

In the meantime, till you can post your art in this community why not post your work on a flickr account, or even up at deviant art, or fChan and hand out the links. Like you I've been waiting to show my illustrations here but I need to get my work "out there". I think I'm going to use Deviant or a .Mac page starting sometime this week. And when I can eventually register and post here I'll come back here too.

I'm hoping it won't be much longer.

â€“Tsuka.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 20, 2007)

Right, because it's NOT frustrating for the coders involved trying to fix it too. I thought they were throwing parades and getting drunk all this time.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Nov 20, 2007)

Tsuka said:
			
		

> Kiffa-
> 
> In the meantime, till you can post your art in this community why not post your work on a flickr account, or even up at deviant art, or fChan and hand out the links. Like you I've been waiting to show my illustrations here but I need to get my work "out there". I think I'm going to use Deviant or a .Mac page starting sometime this week. And when I can eventually register and post here I'll come back here too.
> 
> ...



Good advice, except I'm a musician, not a visual artist. That leaves me significantly fewer options than... well, just about everyone else lol. And truth be told, I already have my own FA account. The problem is that myself and another fur want to create a separate account for the music we work on together, so that every time we post a new song, we don't have to decide which one of us gets the 'credit' (i.e., favs, watches, comments) for it. But the fact that I already have an individual page doesn't make any point I've made any less valid.

Before anyone says it, I know there are other sites that host music, too... but the particular song we have ready to go is furry-themed (unlike most of _my_ stuff, which is about more general subjects)... which is why we have our hearts set on putting it on FA. But thanks for offering the alternative options.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Nov 20, 2007)

Nearing a month and still no sign of progress.


----------



## codewolf (Nov 20, 2007)

Adelio Altomar said:
			
		

> Nearing a month and still no sign of progress.



 have you read ANY of this thread at ALL????


----------



## Yoko Beaumont (Nov 22, 2007)

Kiffa_kitmouse said:
			
		

> Tsuka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yuo could ask to put it up on my forum. I wouldn't mind hosting it until you can register here. ^^


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 22, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> I thought they were throwing parades and getting drunk all this time.


I want a parade.


----------



## codewolf (Nov 22, 2007)

*throws a parade at preyfar*  there ya go


----------



## Mazz (Nov 22, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Arshes Nei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ties you to a float and pushes you down the street*

yay!

Thanks guys, have a good Thanksgiving.


----------



## supercutefurri58 (Nov 22, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Arshes Nei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but i already threw you an e-parade, you crazy admin you =^_^= <3


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Nov 22, 2007)

codewolf said:
			
		

> *throws a parade at preyfar*  there ya go



I hope you didn't hurt him


----------



## Leasara (Nov 22, 2007)

At least it wasn't a Javelin.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 22, 2007)

Did someone say Javelin? *grins*


----------



## Wolfblade (Nov 23, 2007)

*pumps the bossmon full of hot air and parades a giant Dragoneer balloon down Main Street


----------



## WHPellic (Nov 23, 2007)

Leasara said:
			
		

> At least it wasn't a Javelin.



Or a lawn dart.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 23, 2007)

Wolfblade said:
			
		

> *pumps the bossmon full of hot air and parades a giant Dragoneer balloon down Main Street


Aaawkwaaard! *wobble!*


----------



## yak (Nov 23, 2007)

Offtopic.


----------



## Wolfblade (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Nov 24, 2007)

Yoko Beaumont said:
			
		

> Yuo could ask to put it up on my forum. I wouldn't mind hosting it until you can register here. ^^



That is a very generous offer, and one that I much appreciate. I'll run it by my "bandmate", but my gut feeling is that we'd prefer to premiere it on FA. Somehow I can't shake the feeling that if we put it somewhere else and then link to it, then when we *do* get around to putting it up on FA, people who might've otherwise 'faved' it and commented on it might not, because it won't be 'new' to them... it'll be old news, something they've already heard. I hate to admit that the attention matters that much to me, but if I'm being honest, I guess it does.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 25, 2007)

Heck , I've been registered at the main site for a while just to read...

Simple solution to a complex problem - How hard would it be to put new FA applications into a queue and have a moderator screen the obvious fakes and register them manually?  And then have a moderator manually screen the first few submissions and comments to weed out the kooks and F-Chan types that manage to get that far?

  That would temporarily solve the problem, since it looks like Yak and Preyfar and the Coders are going to have their hands full just getting the main site back up and running right - doing both new hardware and new software at the same time is never a good idea, but if it had to be done it had to be done.  And then they have to get back to Ferrox.

  --<< Bruce >>--


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Nov 25, 2007)

Bruce said:
			
		

> Heck , I've been registered at the main site for a while just to read...
> 
> Simple solution to a complex problem - How hard would it be to put new FA applications into a queue and have a moderator screen the obvious fakes and register them manually?  And then have a moderator manually screen the first few submissions and comments to weed out the kooks and F-Chan types that manage to get that far?



I also offered this idea as a possible temporary solution (http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=14021&pid=239381#pid239381). Unless I missed it, I don't think anyone addressed my suggestion. I'm guessing the general consensus would be "It'd be too much work to be feasible", but it isn't like every new applicant would have to be monitored on an ongoing basis. Once they were deemed "legit", they could be taken off moderation.

So... how about it, guys? Is this idea one that you might even consider?


----------



## codewolf (Nov 25, 2007)

Kiffa_kitmouse said:
			
		

> Bruce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you could offer me atleast minimum wage and also increase the amount of hours in a day 10-fold then i might be tempted


----------



## Wolfblade (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes, at the moment, that suggestion would simply be more than current manpower allows.


----------



## Charem (Nov 25, 2007)

I know you staff are trying, though....bad things happen.  It's a shame you don't get paid for dealing with so many problems with the site...I remember co-running a rather small commercial site for a while with a couple friends and even THAT was crazy-hard to handle...  X.x

I am as frustrated as the next fur.  FA is basically my hub of activity...but I'm not gonna get po'd at the staff.  Blame the bugs/errors/crashes/whatever the heck actually caused the problem.  XP

I am curious though...where are all of FA's regulars hanging out now that the site is down?  =P


----------



## monsterchan (Nov 25, 2007)

(I didn't feel like reading through 5 pages of posts, most of which are off-topic or bickering, so please excuse me if this has been said already.)

What if FA were to implement e-mail verification? Only one account allowed per e-mail address, all activity suspended until e-mail address is verified via e-mail reply (i.e. clicking a link with a verification code). This would mean you have to register with a valid e-mail address before you can start uploading submissions, leaving comments, etc. While this won't it impossible to register multiple names, it will at least slow the process down.

Visual verification would be a good idea too; like when you register for this forum and you're asked to enter 6 random letters and numbers into a field to prove that you're not a robot.


----------



## supercutefurri58 (Nov 25, 2007)

monsterchan said:
			
		

> to prove that you're not a robot.



CAREFUL pal, I know a few cyborgs who wouldn't take too kindly to that sort of talk.


----------



## Wolfblade (Nov 25, 2007)

monsterchan said:
			
		

> (I didn't feel like reading through 5 pages of posts, most of which are off-topic or bickering, so please excuse me if this has been said already.)
> 
> What if FA were to implement e-mail verification? Only one account allowed per e-mail address, all activity suspended until e-mail address is verified via e-mail reply (i.e. clicking a link with a verification code). This would mean you have to register with a valid e-mail address before you can start uploading submissions, leaving comments, etc. While this won't it impossible to register multiple names, it will at least slow the process down.
> 
> Visual verification would be a good idea too; like when you register for this forum and you're asked to enter 6 random letters and numbers into a field to prove that you're not a robot.



Something along those lines is what we had in mind, and some sort of verification system like that will be in place whenever registration comes back online. That's actually kinda the reason it's down at the moment. :3


----------



## Microsoftt (Nov 25, 2007)

monsterchan said:
			
		

> (I didn't feel like reading through 5 pages of posts, most of which are off-topic or bickering, so please excuse me if this has been said already.)
> 
> What if FA were to implement e-mail verification? Only one account allowed per e-mail address, all activity suspended until e-mail address is verified via e-mail reply (i.e. clicking a link with a verification code). This would mean you have to register with a valid e-mail address before you can start uploading submissions, leaving comments, etc. While this won't it impossible to register multiple names, it will at least slow the process down.
> 
> Visual verification would be a good idea too; like when you register for this forum and you're asked to enter 6 random letters and numbers into a field to prove that you're not a robot.



Pretty basic sign-up right there, most forums and websites that require registration of any kind require this kind of set-up. It won't stop anything other than scripted bots from signing, though. Raiders wanting to harass furries will not be stopped, they'll manually sign up with the easiness and quickness of Hotmail and Gmail. The only true way to get past that is to require registration with e-mail accounts that are provided by your ISP, but this is very annoying, as I never bothered with Cox to sign up for their crappy e-mail service, as Gmail is pretty much completely awesome and I'm totally satisfied with it. It'd slow them down, like you said, but very slightly. It's absurdly easy and quick to make a hotmail account, like a couple minutes. You don't need a sign-up e-mail with it, like you do with Gmail. They're stand-alone things. But it is a good idea to only allow one account per e-mail, that'd make it too annoying for one person to make ten accounts, but with the sizes of places like 7Chan and 4Chan, it won't matter much when you have twenty plus people all doing it.

I'm not criticizing you, so don't take it wrong.


----------



## Wolfblade (Nov 26, 2007)

Microsoftt said:
			
		

> Pretty basic sign-up right there, most forums and websites that require registration of any kind require this kind of set-up. It won't stop anything other than scripted bots from signing, though. Raiders wanting to harass furries will not be stopped, they'll manually sign up with the easiness and quickness of Hotmail and Gmail. The only true way to get past that is to require registration with e-mail accounts that are provided by your ISP, but this is very annoying, as I never bothered with Cox to sign up for their crappy e-mail service, as Gmail is pretty much completely awesome and I'm totally satisfied with it. It'd slow them down, like you said, but very slightly. It's absurdly easy and quick to make a hotmail account, like a couple minutes. You don't need a sign-up e-mail with it, like you do with Gmail. They're stand-alone things. But it is a good idea to only allow one account per e-mail, that'd make it too annoying for one person to make ten accounts, but with the sizes of places like 7Chan and 4Chan, it won't matter much when you have twenty plus people all doing it.
> 
> I'm not criticizing you, so don't take it wrong.



Hard-core trolls will never completely be stopped. When someone simply has nothing better to do with their time than screw with someone else, the people who DO have better things to do than dealing with their shit will always be at a disadvantage.

However, most trolls are boredom-trolls. And every extra minute that you make for them before they can make whatever asinine post they have in mind is just that little bit of extra effort that might mean the difference between someone being a pest here, or going somewhere else that's easier to make an ass of themselves.

The more of a buffer there is between impulse and action, the fewer instances there will be of people acting on improper impulses.


----------



## foxystallion (Nov 26, 2007)

Charem said:
			
		

> I know you staff are trying, though....bad things happen.  It's a shame you don't get paid for dealing with so many problems with the site...I remember co-running a rather small commercial site for a while with a couple friends and even THAT was crazy-hard to handle...  X.x
> 
> I am as frustrated as the next fur.  FA is basically my hub of activity...but I'm not gonna get po'd at the staff.  Blame the bugs/errors/crashes/whatever the heck actually caused the problem.  XP
> 
> I am curious though...where are all of FA's regulars hanging out now that the site is down?  =P



I've been enjoying my furry art CDs from Blotch (new!), Kaputotter, FirestormSix, and Wookiee.  Moreover, if you go to Youtube.com and type "furry" into the search box, there are over 10,000 videos to choose from, some quite good.  But mainly, I've been creating a lot more art!  None of this is a substitute for furry companionship, however.  The FA shutdown has impressed me with how much of my social life is in on-line furrydom.  Of course, there are only 0.3 humans per square mile in a 200 mile diameter circle around my home in central Nevada.  Lots more coyotes, though...


----------



## foxystallion (Nov 26, 2007)

Wolfblade said:
			
		

> However, most trolls are boredom-trolls. And every extra minute that you make for them before they can make whatever asinine post they have in mind is just that little bit of extra effort that might mean the difference between someone being a pest here, or going somewhere else that's easier to make an ass of themselves.
> 
> The more of a buffer there is between impulse and action, the fewer instances there will be of people acting on improper impulses.



Those are excellent insights that lead directly to potential solutions.  There are things that can be asked of a furry without being a boring imposition that would be drudgery for a troll. For example, few furrys would object to filling out a form requesting detailed information on their fursonas.  If they are new to the fandom, this would still be fun for a furry; "What type of furry am I?" would be a minivoyage of self-discovery.   It would bore the heck out of a troll.  Registration could also include a couple of essay questions such as "What furry means to me,"  and "Why I chose my fursona."

Manually verifying that the form wasn't filled out by a bot would take only about one minute per registration.  Although neither you nor other admins have time to do this, please consider asking for non-admin volunteers to read new registrations of the sort that I have proposed above.  I'd certainly be happy to look at 30 per day - and that is 10,000 per year!  Ten volunteers could easily handle the problem, and I cannot imagine less than a hundred offering their help - especially after the FA breakdown has made all FA furrys acutely aware of their need for furry companionship.


----------



## Wolfblade (Nov 26, 2007)

The issue with that suggestion is that the site isn't strictly furry. Plenty of users don't even have fursonas, or aren't that serious about their involvement with the fandom. Plenty of users don't really even consider themselves part of the furry fandom at all.

We want things that would be annoying for trolls, but not annoying for ANY genuinely interested user. Furry essays would be annoying for non-furs who are still genuinely interested in being a part of this community.

As for increasing volunteers in the staff, well... There's a simple reason why the staff is so short-handed. 

This community has positively insane standards for how they expect their administration to behave. And we're all a little bit insane in that we do our very best to meet those standards. This forum could easily use a dozen mods or more, not even considering the main site. Yet we only brought on three. Because those three were the most impeccably exemplary users on the forum. This userbase demands >perfection< from their staff, and any slip-ups are held over our heads FOREVER. So it's very hard to find people for staff positions because basically, we look for people who would get fewer complaints than those of us already on staff get. We know we have our foibles, and nobody lets us forget them, so we look for people who, basically, would do it better.

Every position on staff counts for the Administration's total image. Admins, Mods, coders, and if we had registration-essay-reviewers, then they'd count too. The difficulty is that we basically have three groups of people to draw from. Those who are overly-reactionary, those who enjoy instigating the over-reactionary, and those who are mature and calm enough to not be either. The problem with those mature calm people is that they usually have better things to do with their time than deal with all the drama caused by the other two types. People like our new mods who are of the last group, but also willing to give their time and energy to willingly throw themselves inbetween the other two groups are a rare breed. XD


----------



## foxystallion (Nov 26, 2007)

Wolfblade said:
			
		

> The issue with that suggestion is that the site isn't strictly furry. Plenty of users don't even have fursonas, or aren't that serious about their involvement with the fandom. Plenty of users don't really even consider themselves part of the furry fandom at all.
> 
> We want things that would be annoying for trolls, but not annoying for ANY genuinely interested user. Furry essays would be annoying for non-furs who are still genuinely interested in being a part of this community.
> 
> ...



Thanks.  Those are all very good points.  Nevertheless, reviewing new registrations to help filter out trolls and bots does not require the rare judicial temperment required of a mod or admin who will be called upon frequently to extinguish flame wars rather than contribute to them.  A simple essay question, "To help us better serve you, we would like to know why you want to join FA.  Please write about 100 words  (more is OK),"  wouldn't be an annoying  burden to non-furrys, but would deter trolls and help to weed out bots.


----------



## DavidN (Nov 26, 2007)

It would get rid of (some of) the troll/bot accounts, but I think you're downplaying how inconvenient it is to normal users - essay-writing (although I know that 100 words doesn't exactly qualify as an essay) is annoying to moderate, and annoying to users as well. I know I would have found it quite difficult to put into words why I wanted to join the site, and I think that a lot of people would almost consider it an intrusive question.

Unfortunately it's a very difficult thing to do effectively without turning away everyone else - the most I can suggest is putting a cap on accounts per IP per day, accounts per email, and that sort of thing, combined with a larger base of sane, rational moderators as and when you can find them.

(NB. I have read precisely none of the thread before this page)


----------



## StormKitty (Nov 26, 2007)

Maybe the real question here is how quickly and easily can troll/spam accounts be dealt with?

Over on Wikifur, for instance, there are often one or more admins monitoring the site, and vandal activity is often spotted within a few minutes.  It only takes a couple of minutes to block an account and revert any damage.  An attack may not be spotted for an hour or more but even then it doesn't take long to fix.  Attacks by multiple users within a short time tend to draw closer monitoring by the admins and get blocked/reverted within minutes.  Finally, at least a couple of the admins covertly monitor *chan, SA, and the like and sometimes know a coordinated attack is coming before it happens.

Perhaps what Fur Affinity needs most is the means to block and revert attacks as quickly and easily as they do on Wikifur.


----------



## Eevee (Nov 26, 2007)

foxystallion said:
			
		

> For example, few furrys would object to filling out a form requesting detailed information on their fursonas.  If they are new to the fandom, this would still be fun for a furry; "What type of furry am I?" would be a minivoyage of self-discovery.   It would bore the heck out of a troll.


It would bore the heck out of me, too.  I resent even being forced to create an account in the first place.


----------



## TakeWalker (Nov 27, 2007)

Eevee said:
			
		

> foxystallion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Though I certainly don't regret my accounts either here or at FA proper, I'm glad there's someone else out there who feels the same way I do.


----------



## Lyrim (Nov 27, 2007)

Glad to see you folks finally got the site back up and running again after all that downtime, but I really hoped to see Reg return with it.  Any news on the time frame on that?  I hate to see people keep having to go to DA instead, especially the ones from the group I belong to who I want to view the art of cause DA is just so awful to use and browse.  I'd rather have my friends on here where I can friend them, cause I'm sure not getting a DA account. lol


----------



## yak (Nov 27, 2007)

Give it a few days, the tech guys could use a bit of some good healthy sleep right about now.


----------



## Nicona Shadowwolf (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for the update, Yak.  All the tech guys certainly do deserve some sleep after that mess.  Glad that the site is up and running again.  Hopefully things will calm down now and registration will be up soon.


----------



## jayhusky (Nov 27, 2007)

Shadowwolf_CO said:
			
		

> Thanks for the update, Yak.  All the tech guys certainly do deserve some sleep after that mess.  Glad that the site is up and running again.  Hopefully things will calm down now and registration will be up soon.



Amen to that...

hopefully things will be A-OK soon..


----------



## Lyrim (Nov 27, 2007)

Sorry, didn't mean to sound like I didn't appreciate you guys bringing the site back online again.  I do, but this issue is one that's been round for well more than a month and was never taken care of in all that time before the issues last week, so I didn't know if it was something that might get fixed soon or if it would be setback another month because of the latest problems.  Just tryen to get prespective on a time frame is all, sorry.


----------



## Simply_Ghastly (Nov 28, 2007)

Um...it's Nov. 28. That was around  A MONTH ago. Anytime soon would be nice...

oh and by the way, I doubt 7chan will be back in quite a while. they just got /i/ back and will be having fun with bigger, more worthwhile targets. 

If you really don't wish to fix this, what you can do is set a date for when registration will be open (for a couple days or so) and post it on the forum, then as soon as the time is up, close registration again. 

And if not... well, do SOMETHING. I want to register!


----------



## robhamm (Nov 28, 2007)

I hope I'm not out of line what with being the new guy on the block, and I know you are working on a solution for the registration problems, but--

I have three proposed solutions; LDAP authentication along with email verification, or a combination of paid registration, and "invitation-only" registration. Each solution has its own drawbacks, of course.

*Invitation-only*
Livejournal and Gmail both used this approach early-on. The PIA (pain in ass) factor is something to consider, but it _is_ at least a tried solution. Prospective members have to get a registration code from an existing member. Odds are that most furries or fur-friendly folk will know someone already registered--For instance, I could have gotten a code from my buddy Mitch (Hi, Mitch!).

Those who do not know anyone from whom they can get a registration code could pay a small registration fee--say a dollar or two. This would not be prohibitive for most honestly interested persons, but I imagine few trolls would pay more than once.

*LDAP*
Would LDAP authentication really be such a bad thing if combined with email verification? This would be a two-step process.

Step 1--LDAP Authentication:
I understand that some people may be leery of giving out their "real" email addresses, and that some may _only_ have hotmail or gmail, but LDAP authentication would at least allow _most_ people to register while you work something out for the rest, and provide a trail of accountability. 

Step 2--Email Verification:
Of course, LDAP authentication _alone_ would not guarantee that a person is not using someone else's legitimate email address to register, but if email authentication is required in addition to LDAP, that would eliminate that loophole, since if they're using someone else's email to register, they'd not get the verification email, which could have a disclaimer like, "Someone registered at FurAffinity with this email address. If this is you, click here. If not, find out whomever did so and beat them down," etc.

Now, this would not necessarily stop _all_ trolls, but I imagine that most trolls would balk at having to use their ISP-provided email addresses to register. For those individual trolls who own their own domains, or for groups of trolls with email addresses from the same domain, their entire domain could be banned.

I'm not sure exactly how effective these might be, but they are ideas.

Thanks for listening (reading), and again, I hope I've not overstepped my bounds as a newby.


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 28, 2007)

Waitaminute...
{peers at robhamm's signature}

*The* BCK Rob?  Holyshit, dude, I love that comic!

Welcome to FurAffinity!


----------



## Nicona Shadowwolf (Nov 29, 2007)

I noticed that some new accounts have been registered on the main site today but when I go to the registration screen it still says that new account registration has been suspended.  Was registration opened up for a short time and then closed again?  Will it be coming back up again soon?


----------



## robhamm (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks, man! Yup, that's me. And heh... I told Shan this morning that from now on she must refer to me as *The* Rob. She laughed at me. *sighs* "A prophet is not without honor except in his own town," or something like that.
:-D

You know, I really should link to FA from BCK, but I will probably wait until registration is back up and running.



			
				Rhainor said:
			
		

> Waitaminute...
> {peers at robhamm's signature}
> 
> *The* BCK Rob?  Holyshit, dude, I love that comic!
> ...


----------



## MilkHermit (Nov 29, 2007)

-


----------



## Speet! (Nov 29, 2007)

Despite receiving numerous recommendations to participate in Fur Affinity, when I try to do so, you guys sure don't make it easy. This suspended registration thing has been going on for over a month now, if I read correctly? Very disappointing. Very UNINVITING. It doesn't instill confidence in the site.

speeta at gmail dot com


----------



## codewolf (Nov 29, 2007)

Speet! said:
			
		

> Despite receiving numerous recommendations to participate in Fur Affinity, when I try to do so, you guys sure don't make it easy. This suspended registration thing has been going on for over a month now, if I read correctly? Very disappointing. Very UNINVITING. It doesn't instill confidence in the site.
> 
> speeta at gmail dot com



that may be so, but hopefully registration shall be back up soon  the coders have only got so many paws and hours in the day, that and we still  need to feed them their ration of peanuts when we get the chance


----------



## Darkbat (Nov 30, 2007)

Speet! said:
			
		

> Despite receiving numerous recommendations to participate in Fur Affinity, when I try to do so, you guys sure don't make it easy. This suspended registration thing has been going on for over a month now, if I read correctly? Very disappointing. Very UNINVITING. It doesn't instill confidence in the site.



Maybe the best thing to do is change the Wiki page to note that FA has shut down expanding it's community.  A month is more than enough time to get something as basic and important as user signups operating.

At least putting a message forward that says the site doesn't want any new participants would be more honest, and save furs from the frustration of recommending it to newbies.


----------



## Eevee (Nov 30, 2007)

Darkbat said:
			
		

> A month is more than enough time to get something as basic and important as user signups operating.


Not when the server is *on fire* and the only person with access to the code happens to also be the only sysadmin.


----------



## dmfalk (Nov 30, 2007)

One aspect of this, coming from someone with BBS SysOp experience, is that with the present lock on new registrations, FA would actually experience a _net loss_ of users/members, since some just leave for whatever reason- Some don't even bother to close their accounts and just disappear, and that, ultimately, is a bad thing, if FA wants to survive. Fur sites that have been plagued with such issues eventually fall into disuse, fade away and die-- It has happened. (Yerf, for example, though it died because of a crash.)

The longer there is no new blood here (and I'm speaking in non-violent terms, mind you- I'm tired of the drama like most0, the harder it will be able to maintain FA's relevance in furdom, which could spell a dark future for FA down the road.

Please, there is no way to stop all trolls and hackers- Just vigilance. Find a practical registration system, implement it, and get this puppy back into full gear. 

A month is way too long to address this issue.

d.m.f.


----------



## Nicona Shadowwolf (Nov 30, 2007)

Any ideas yet when registration will be open again?  Like I had mentioned before I have seen some new accounts on FA that were registered around 3:30am (my time) on the 29th so it would appear that registration was up for a short time anyway but is back down again. I know and appreciate that the staff is working hard on the site but it gets frustrating when all we hear is that it is being worked on and it will hopefully be up soon (especially since it appears that it was up for a short time).  It would just be nice to find out what is going on and not be left in the dark hoping that we might be able to register at some point in our lives.  It would be a lot less frustrating if we just knew what progress was being made and had some sort of timeline.


----------



## yak (Nov 30, 2007)

All the people that want to register a new account while the new registration is being rewritten, contact me on any IM and we can work something out. My IM's are listed on my FA ccount, same username as here. Keep in mind i'm in the UTC+2.0 timezone.


----------



## supercutefurri58 (Nov 30, 2007)

Eevee said:
			
		

> the server is *on fire*



*
[size=large]OH[/size]


[size=x-large]MY[/size]


[size=xx-large]GOD*

D:>[/size]



			
				yak said:
			
		

> All the people that want to register a new account while the new registration is being rewritten, contact me on any IM and we can work something out. My IM's are listed on my FA ccount, same username as here. Keep in mind i'm in the UTC+2.0 timezone.



Srsly though, just throwing this out there, have you thought of making the registration page mod-only access, so people can just contact whichever mod to have them enter their new account details for them? Takes less than two seconds (it really does, booyah, heheheh). Are you srsly going to do all of this yourself, oh brave coder warrior man? D:


----------



## Eevee (Nov 30, 2007)

He's probably just going to enable registration for very short periods at a time, so he doesn't have to..  you know..  ask every new user for eir password.


----------



## jayhusky (Nov 30, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> All the people that want to register a new account while the new registration is being rewritten, contact me on any IM and we can work something out. My IM's are listed on my FA ccount, same username as here. Keep in mind i'm in the UTC+2.0 timezone.



righto yak, think i will do that


----------



## supercutefurri58 (Nov 30, 2007)

Eevee said:
			
		

> He's probably just going to enable registration for very short periods at a time, so he doesn't have to..  you know..  ask every new user for eir password.



oh

sounds like a bitch to coordinate though D:

but sure, ok, I have complete faith in you, you super Coder Ninjas you 

(tho, no need to know the password. you give a default one, tell ppl to login and change it after, thats what we did at work, anyway)


----------



## jayhusky (Nov 30, 2007)

Note: reg is up at the moment.

not sure if anyone knows this...


----------



## Tsuka (Nov 30, 2007)

Im not sure who did what when etc. But THANK YOU!!! Looks like new user reg. is back up! YEA!!!! I'm a happy Bull! XD


----------



## AnonIhmus (Nov 30, 2007)

Kiffa_kitmouse said:
			
		

> foxystallion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is just my 2 cents here, but I like the new ones.. ^^ I think its kinda fun/cute/charming when I post comething and it says "Now ago"


----------



## johngalt137 (Dec 1, 2007)

furcity said:
			
		

> Note: reg is up at the moment.
> 
> not sure if anyone knows this...



It appears to be back down again.


----------



## Hedrus (Dec 2, 2007)

johngalt137 said:
			
		

> furcity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got all excited and tried to register when I saw the post about it being up and then was disappointed again to find it down.  I know that I am checking less and less to see if the site is back up.  Eventually I won't be checking anymore.  Oh well.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 2, 2007)

Maybe this is the sign of progress...?
*tries not to laugh at own words*


----------



## Emil (Dec 2, 2007)

Hedrus said:
			
		

> I got all excited and tried to register when I saw the post about it being up and then was disappointed again to find it down.  I know that I am checking less and less to see if the site is back up.  Eventually I won't be checking anymore.  Oh well.



 l
 l
/


			
				yak said:
			
		

> All the people that want to register a new account while the new registration is being rewritten, contact me on any IM and we can work something out. My IM's are listed on my FA ccount, same username as here. Keep in mind i'm in the UTC+2.0 timezone.


----------



## jayhusky (Dec 2, 2007)

sorry if i got everyon's hopes up i just tried to be of help..


----------



## yak (Dec 2, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> All the people that want to register a new account while the new registration is being rewritten, contact me on any IM and we can work something out. My IM's are listed on my FA ccount, same username as here. Keep in mind i'm in the UTC+2.0 timezone.


----------



## KamuiNeko (Dec 2, 2007)

If the problem is some people using ghost accounts to harrass members, why dont you ban that ip, or range of ips for registration, and let everyone else register?
i know it will still leave a lot of people out, but at least not all of us


----------



## Emil (Dec 2, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> All the people that want to register a new account while the new registration is being rewritten, contact me on any IM and we can work something out. My IM's are listed on my FA ccount, same username as here. Keep in mind i'm in the UTC+2.0 timezone.



This thread should be locked and this bolded in about 30 font on the bottom :x


----------



## Eevee (Dec 2, 2007)

KamuiNeko said:
			
		

> If the problem is some people using ghost accounts to harrass members, why dont you ban that ip, or range of ips for registration, and let everyone else register?


Because "the range of IPs" is *the entire Internet*.  Behold, proxies.


----------



## Hedrus (Dec 2, 2007)

I just wanted to say to everyone that I messaged Yak on AIM and he let me register!  Thanks so much for doing that for us Yak!  I love the site.


----------



## Forgotten_Fox (Dec 2, 2007)

I also registerd, was it just luck that i found it on? or was it fixed?


----------



## Falcon Corps (Dec 2, 2007)

A couple days ago, I registered on FurAffinity.net. I recieved the automatic activation email, clicked the link, and tried to log in. The log in page reported I had supplied an erronous username and/or password.  
I tried registering again under the same username and it reported that the name was already in use. 
So... Is the log in process also disabled for new users?

Anyway, good luck to the coders!


----------



## yak (Dec 3, 2007)

Eevee said:
			
		

> KamuiNeko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Internet is a series of tubes, not a range on IP's. Learn to say it right D: How many times must i repeat myself?



			
				Forgotten_Fox said:
			
		

> I also registerd, was it just luck that i found it on? or was it fixed?


Luck, and lots of it. Registration was never opened for more then 10 minutes at a time.



			
				Falcon Corps said:
			
		

> A couple days ago, I registered on FurAffinity.net. I recieved the automatic activation email, clicked the link, and tried to log in. The log in page reported I had supplied an erronous username and/or password.
> I tried registering again under the same username and it reported that the name was already in use.
> So... Is the log in process also disabled for new users?
> 
> Anyway, good luck to the coders!


Err.. you do not receive any mail from FA once you registered.. Are you sure you're.. not trying to reset your password instead?


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Dec 3, 2007)

Hedrus said:
			
		

> I just wanted to say to everyone that I messaged Yak on AIM and he let me register!  Thanks so much for doing that for us Yak!  I love the site.



Same here for my alternate account; he really pulled through. Thanks again, yak!


----------



## Nicona Shadowwolf (Dec 3, 2007)

Kiffa_kitmouse said:
			
		

> Hedrus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here.  I PM'ed him on ICQ and was registered 3 minutes later.  Thanks a bunch, Yak!


----------



## Forgotten_Fox (Dec 3, 2007)

Really? not more then 10 min? wow i never thought id be that lucky. usely im so unlucky, glad i found it on at that last min! well thanks for putting it on for at the right 10 min when i was check it


----------



## supercutefurri58 (Dec 3, 2007)

i made one too :3

<3


----------



## Speet! (Dec 3, 2007)

Falcon Corps said:
			
		

> A couple days ago, I registered on FurAffinity.net. I recieved the automatic activation email, clicked the link, and tried to log in. The log in page reported I had supplied an erronous username and/or password.
> I tried registering again under the same username and it reported that the name was already in use.
> So... Is the log in process also disabled for new users?
> 
> Anyway, good luck to the coders!


I managed to do what you did too. The "Register" link at the top of the forums page is working, but only for the forums. The main site registration is still off and the forum registration apparently doesn't grant access to the main site.

speeta at gmail dot com


----------



## Eevee (Dec 3, 2007)

Kiffa_kitmouse said:
			
		

> Same here for my alternate account; he really pulled through. Thanks again, yak!


You're making multiple accounts?


----------



## robhamm (Dec 3, 2007)

Heh! We know so many Robs that I am variously known as Rob 1, Rob Prime, and Good Rob (since we at one time knew a very, very bad one who is now in prison). We have friends whom we designate as Robert, Other Rob, and New Rob.
:-D



			
				MilkHermit said:
			
		

> I call my best friend The Rob. Weird. 0_0


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Dec 4, 2007)

Eevee said:
			
		

> You're making multiple accounts?



I have a good reason for creating a second account. Myself and another FA musician are working on a new musical project together. We didn't want to have to decide "OK, which one of us gets the credit for _this_ song?" every time we posted something we _both_ worked hard on. Seeing as our first song has, as of right now, gained us 26 'favorites' and 26 watchers in the first 30 hours alone, it was definitely the right move to make. It wouldn't be fair if only _one_ of us got all of that and the other got none of it, when the song was a collaborative effort.

Just in case I haven't successfully pleaded my case, and you still think it's not fair lol... I never made a secret of the fact that this would be a second account. I admitted it openly from my very first post in the thread, and no one ever raised any objections to the idea.


----------



## fruits_of_yggdrasil (Dec 4, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> yak said:
> 
> 
> 
> > All the people that want to register a new account while the new registration is being rewritten, contact me on any IM and we can work something out. My IM's are listed on my FA ccount, same username as here. Keep in mind i'm in the UTC+2.0 timezone.



Is there any chance I could get an email instead.  I do not have any messanger program and I am not in the position to get one (I know it seems weird).  If you could, PM me an email address I cna request for registration on, please.

Also, is there any end in sight to this problem?  Perhaps an image based key registration?  I cringe to think that the fur-haters have won for their stupid cruelty.


----------



## RivenArt (Dec 5, 2007)

Same here please, Did send you a PM maybe you have it disabled for spam of whatever.
Thanks


----------



## supercutefurri58 (Dec 5, 2007)

fruits_of_yggdrasil said:
			
		

> I cringe to think that the fur-haters have won for their stupid cruelty.



nice wording

i lol'd


----------



## TehSean (Dec 7, 2007)

So why haven't FAP and SheezyArt been attacked with bots yet?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 7, 2007)

TehSean said:
			
		

> So why haven't FAP and SheezyArt been attacked with bots yet?



They aren't as active


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 7, 2007)

>.< wtf. stupid forum.


----------



## RivenArt (Dec 7, 2007)

Maybe they will be though if people cant make accounts here....


----------



## fruits_of_yggdrasil (Dec 7, 2007)

I guess it looks like registration is back, am I right?!:wink:


----------



## Speet! (Dec 7, 2007)

fruits_of_yggdrasil said:
			
		

> I guess it looks like registration is back, am I right?!:wink:


All right, I have tried this. I am still able to log in to the forum and log out again but I cannot log in to the main site with the same username and password. I also tried the reset password option and that hasn't helped. I'm not sure the registration's working properly, or I need special help? Please?

username Speet!

speeta at gmail dot com


----------



## codewolf (Dec 7, 2007)

Speet! said:
			
		

> fruits_of_yggdrasil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


please note that the forum is a different database to the main site... so registering on the forum will not automatically register you to the main site, and visa-versa.


----------



## RivenArt (Dec 8, 2007)

fruits_of_yggdrasil said:
			
		

> I guess it looks like registration is back, am I right?!:wink:



*checks*

*Slaps Forehead*

Thanks for the Update


----------



## supercutefurri58 (Dec 8, 2007)

fruits_of_yggdrasil said:
			
		

> I guess it looks like registration is back, am I right?!:wink:



ooh yeah, and i made something to celebrate

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/supercutefurri58/

=^_^=


----------



## zkenshin (Dec 12, 2007)

hey, ive found this site today and since browsing ive been dieing to get registered =). i saw near the end of this thread someone said it was back up, about 5 days ago. im just curious has it gone down again or something? i tried registering multiple times today but ive been getting the 'new user registration has been temporarily suspended' message, can anyone help?


----------



## codewolf (Dec 12, 2007)

zkenshin said:
			
		

> hey, ive found this site today and since browsing ive been dieing to get registered =). i saw near the end of this thread someone said it was back up, about 5 days ago. im just curious has it gone down again or something? i tried registering multiple times today but ive been getting the 'new user registration has been temporarily suspended' message, can anyone help?



could be that yak hasnt enabled it as he isnt online.  Will look into this for you as soon as i see an admin come online


----------



## zkenshin (Dec 12, 2007)

codewolf said:
			
		

> zkenshin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thankyou i really appreciate it ^^


----------



## Lyrim (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey all.  Been bout two weeks since I checked in here last (and a month and a half since the issue started) and I was just hoping to find that they issues were fixed, but seems they are still not?  I was checken this regulary for some friends who have been waiting and waitin to join, but kinda slacked off when they quit pesterin me bout it.  Thought I'd take the inititive and hope to have some good news for em, but I guess not?  Some people seem to claim it's up, but it hasn't been when I checked so far. ?


----------



## supercutefurri58 (Dec 13, 2007)

Lyrim said:
			
		

> Hey all.  Been bout two weeks since I checked in here last (and a month and a half since the issue started) and I was just hoping to find that they issues were fixed, but seems they are still not?  I was checken this regulary for some friends who have been waiting and waitin to join, but kinda slacked off when they quit pesterin me bout it.  Thought I'd take the inititive and hope to have some good news for em, but I guess not?  Some people seem to claim it's up, but it hasn't been when I checked so far. ?



LOL

i do not envy you your luck, my friend


----------



## shur (Dec 13, 2007)

yo, just wanted to add my voice to the "i wanna register" crowd.


----------



## Odjit-Sanura (Dec 14, 2007)

I have 2 of my friends who are trying to sign up on the main FA site and they also get registration is closed error message...just throwing it out there for the info.


----------



## Quick (Dec 15, 2007)

Hello, I to have tried registering a few times recently but am unable to


----------



## Wolfblade (Dec 15, 2007)

It seems registration was re-opened briefly, but email verification wasn't enough to deter the spammer.

A better fix is being worked on.

Everyone's patience and understanding in this matter is supremely appreciated.


----------



## kex (Dec 15, 2007)

I tried to get 2 people to join, but alas the signup was down.  I will forward the PM message to them though. 8)


----------



## Odjit-Sanura (Dec 15, 2007)

Wolfblade said:
			
		

> It seems registration was re-opened briefly, but email verification wasn't enough to deter the spammer.
> 
> A better fix is being worked on.
> 
> Everyone's patience and understanding in this matter is supremely appreciated.



that makes alot of sence....i hate spammers meself.  I will let my friends know that you code and web gurus are working on it.

thanks for the update


----------



## zkenshin (Dec 15, 2007)

Wolfblade said:
			
		

> It seems registration was re-opened briefly, but email verification wasn't enough to deter the spammer.
> 
> A better fix is being worked on.
> 
> Everyone's patience and understanding in this matter is supremely appreciated.



im not trying to be fussy or shoot down hopes or anything, but i dont think the spammers will be stopped entirely. i do have a (i hope) good idea though. 

rather than trying to stop them from making accounts in the first place. why not keep it with the email verification and have a 'report user spam' button next to each comment/reply that sends it and the user's name to a 'letterbox' or something that the staff check 1 or 2 times a day and decide which ones are spam. 

so any trolls that try to flame people can not only have their comments and accounts deleted, but also have their IP's banned so that they cant access the web site at all afterwards. 

i think that would stop them dead in their tracks. also, the flame comments can be reported almost immediately since the users are spotting them. 

i dunno, hope it helps ^^. thankyou all for working so hard to get this sites growth back up and running and good luck =).


----------



## zkenshin (Dec 15, 2007)

zkenshin said:
			
		

> Wolfblade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry forgot to mantion that if you DO implement this it probly wont seem to be working very well until more and more IP's are banned and less and less trolls can access the site cause most of 'em lost access for flaming lol =P


----------



## zkenshin (Dec 15, 2007)

sorry forgot to mantion that if you DO implement this it probly wont seem to be working very well until more and more IP's are banned and less and less trolls can access the site cause most of 'em lost access for flaming lol =P


----------



## zkenshin (Dec 15, 2007)

bah double post..kinda.. my bad sorry -_-


----------



## shiftergrach (Dec 15, 2007)

so do we have and updated idea of when or if it may be up my mate is turned away at the moment as he wonts to join.


----------



## New Oddity (Dec 16, 2007)

IP banning would also be unfortunate for those that share IP's like students at a college... Would be a one bad apple spoiuls it for a hundred people. =/


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Dec 16, 2007)

There's also the fact that anyone has access to AOL free trial CDs, and the good ol' legion probably would stoop _that_ low. 

I'm just surprised I've yet to see any kind of trolling over on the forums.

Edit: DIE EMOTES


----------



## zkenshin (Dec 16, 2007)

New Oddity said:
			
		

> IP banning would also be unfortunate for those that share IP's like students at a college... Would be a one bad apple spoiuls it for a hundred people. =/



i guess thats true.. man spammers are sad lol -_-


----------



## shur (Dec 16, 2007)

Wolfblade said:
			
		

> It seems registration was re-opened briefly, but email verification wasn't enough to deter the spammer.
> 
> A better fix is being worked on.
> 
> Everyone's patience and understanding in this matter is supremely appreciated.



not to sound insulting, but it reflects rather badly on the site to any potential newcomers that registration has been disabled for a month an a half because of spam problems......


----------



## Wolfblade (Dec 16, 2007)

zkenshin:

The spammers were creating a ridiculous number of accounts in a short time. IP bans can't keep out people who just really want to show everyone how little their time is worth, and who just want to be pests.



			
				shur said:
			
		

> not to sound insulting, but it reflects rather badly on the site to any potential newcomers that registration has been disabled for a month an a half because of spam problems......



We're aware of this. Which is why our coders are working so hard on a solution. Our coders have jobs and lives outside of FA though, which is something the spammer probably doesn't. So they give what time they can, when they can.

We know it doesn't look good. If we had a solution for it, we would enact it. Once we do have a solution, it will be put into place.


----------



## Kaninchen (Dec 16, 2007)

I am a user who has also been trying to register for about a week now... not complaining, just throwing my name on the pile.


----------



## yak (Dec 16, 2007)

New registration is being randomly opened and closed. Closed after we see people abusing it again, and opened some time later.

You can still message me to get an account.


----------



## zkenshin (Dec 16, 2007)

ah, i tried to suggest something, its fine and i understand if it wont work. anyway thankyou all for temporarily opening the registration! ^^ im glad i've been checking twice a day and im finally signed up. thankyou all again and good luck with improving registration and stopping those stubborn spammers =)


----------



## supercutefurri58 (Dec 18, 2007)

Damn those evil spammers with no lives >:|


----------



## yak (Dec 18, 2007)

I wonder if you can stoop even lower. Surprise me.


----------



## supercutefurri58 (Dec 20, 2007)

ooh, i like this game


----------



## zkenshin (Dec 20, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> I wonder if you can stoop even lower. Surprise me.



eh?.. when i read the comment it has no quote or anything, but when i checked my email and clicked the link it centered on your comment. was this a reply to mine? if so then major err? what do you mean?
bah my bad.. again lol. so turns out that it was people replying to this thread(wich i have subscribed to, cause i was curious as to how this issue would go) im still confused about that comment but ah well lol. man i gotta read over my emails and such more thoroughly. again sorry about that, i dont normally use forums-_-


----------



## yak (Dec 21, 2007)

zkenshin said:
			
		

> yak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No, it's not a reply to you, don't worry


----------



## DARKWOLFE (Dec 21, 2007)

just wanted to say i loves all the coders and monitors and adminstration here at FA i think everbody is doing a wonderfull job


----------



## scooter_squirrel (Dec 22, 2007)

Okay - I know I am new here so I may not have much of a leg to stand on backing up my comments but I just wanted to say that from what I have seen so far, I think people here are doing a good job.  I work a programmer and couldn't even imagine doing that crap when I got home after a long day at work, and for free nonetheless. [Can you tell I absolutely LOVE my job!]  Thanks for making this site available for someone like me (new to being furry and just wanting to explore and talk to people before venturing out in the real world wearing ears and a tail).  I look forward to seeing the main site when it is back up.


----------



## yak (Dec 22, 2007)

The main site is back up, and has been for a long time already (?) Are you still seeing the offline page?


----------



## scooter_squirrel (Dec 22, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> The main site is back up, and has been for a long time already (?) Are you still seeing the offline page?




Well, I was until I hit the refresh button.  Geesh, I feelz stupid (guess it would be a good time to flush cookies and clear my temp internet files).  Thanks Yak!


----------



## Rehka (Mar 22, 2008)

yak said:
			
		

> The main site is back up, and has been for a long time already (?) Are you still seeing the offline page?





I'm still seeing the  registration suspended page...

can we still PM for having an account activated?


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 22, 2008)

Rehka said:
			
		

> I'm still seeing the  registration suspended page...
> 
> can we still PM for having an account activated?



Word is user registration should be back open by the end of the month, which is just over a week away.


----------



## Rehka (Mar 22, 2008)

sounds good ^.^ yays :3


----------



## supercutefurri58 (Mar 22, 2008)

lol @ epic thread & dÃ©ja-vu 

5 months guys, geez


----------



## foxystallion (Mar 23, 2008)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Word is user registration should be back open by the end of the month, which is just over a week away.



Thanks for the good news!  I have a friend who has been furrustrated since the Evildoers attacked several months ago.  I hope that the new system at least has an email verification activation system like just about everywhere else.


----------



## Judas (Mar 24, 2008)

I am dismayed to see this continues to be an issue... I have been using FA loyally for quite some time now but wished to make a second account to keep my adult pieces separate form my full body of work. I know people have their share of complaints about this site and while I know it's not perfect I think it's still pretty good and really not worth griping over. Especially when so much is done on a volunteer basis. 

However, I would think account creation would be a high priority.

When folks complain about being unable to register for 5 months at a time, even the very easy to please start to wonder what the heck is going on.


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 24, 2008)

wingsofjudas said:
			
		

> I am dismayed to see this continues to be an issue... I have been using FA loyally for quite some time now but wished to make a second account to keep my adult pieces separate form my full body of work. I know people have their share of complaints about this site and while I know it's not perfect I think it's still pretty good and really not worth griping over. Especially when so much is done on a volunteer basis.
> 
> However, I would think account creation would be a high priority.
> 
> When folks complain about being unable to register for 5 months at a time, even the very easy to please start to wonder what the heck is going on.



Keep in mind, everyone who works on FA, in any capacity, does so on a volunteer basis, and has many other much higher-priority obligations outside FA.  Installing a suitably secure user registration system may very well be at the top of the FA priority list, but the entire FA priority list falls well below several others, mainly the Employment priority list.  This means even the most important tasks for FA can take a very long time to get finished.

Anywho, as I said a few posts ago, the current official line is that user registration should be back on by the end of March; in the meantime, at least two of the admins (or is it an admin and a coder?  {shrugs}) are taking requests for user accounts.  They will create the account for you, using either a basic password or one you give them (not sure on this), and send you the login info once it's done, then you can log in yourself and change the password to a proper one.

I forget who's doing this at the moment, and I can't find the thread where the offers were made.


----------



## Judas (Mar 24, 2008)

Understandable... I just noticed some recently created accounts and was wondering how those came to be. If you happen to recall who was doing that, I'd be most obliged.

Thank you for your time and response.


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 24, 2008)

wingsofjudas said:
			
		

> Understandable... I just noticed some recently created accounts and was wondering how those came to be. If you happen to recall who was doing that, I'd be most obliged.
> 
> Thank you for your time and response.



No prob'm.

Ah, found 'em.  Both are site coders, yak and tsawolf.  Here's their posts from the other thread:


			
				yak said:
			
		

> You can contact me in the mornings and evenings, and I'll set you up with an account. My contact information is on my FA page, same username as here.





			
				tsawolf said:
			
		

> I'm available to do this too.  Contact information is in my profile, and my hours are... wacky.


----------



## uncia (Mar 24, 2008)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Keep in mind, *everyone* who works on FA, in any capacity, does so on a volunteer basis, and has *many* other *much higher-priority* obligations outside FA.


Thankfully that's not actually true for all staff, and I know not all staff appreciate having people state that on their behalf, but there would be an improvement in performance if there were more who didn't trundle out that same old excuse or variations thereof for not doing more than a token amount of work in order to "justify" their position.



			
				Rhainor said:
			
		

> Installing a suitably secure user registration system may very well be at the top of the FA priority list, but the entire FA priority list falls well below several others, mainly the Employment priority list.  This means even the most important tasks for FA can take a very long time to get finished.


Somehow that excuse/justification doesn't cut the mustard with the likes of Firefox. 

I know you're trying to be "nice" but comments such as those _every time_ ain't helpful since they form a blanket excuse/justification for not doing things better and not tackling other root cause issues which underlie lack of progress/prioritisation pretty much across the board. 
"Please join up, you can rely on us for our lack of dedication" would not be a tagline of choice for any org I can think of, even where there is only one show in town.



			
				Rhainor said:
			
		

> Anywho, as I said a few posts ago, the current official line is that user registration should be back on by the end of March; in the meantime, at least two of the admins (or is it an admin and a coder?  {shrugs}) are taking requests for user accounts.


Thankfully, it's a trivial task to set up a new account but still interesting juggling of stated-limited resources given that the registration system is 90%+ back online (by time).
At least end-March is in advance of "early Spring" which was the target date for Ferrox last year.

+thx over to tech side, of course. 

d.


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 24, 2008)

uncia said:
			
		

> Thankfully that's not actually true for all staff, and I know not all staff appreciate having people state that on their behalf, but there would be an improvement in performance if there were more who didn't trundle out that same old excuse or variations thereof for not doing more than a token amount of work in order to "justify" their position.



I was unaware there were any hired employees/workers on the FA staff.  Duly noted.



			
				uncia said:
			
		

> Somehow that excuse/justification doesn't cut the mustard with the likes of Firefox.
> 
> I know you're trying to be "nice" but comments such as those _every time_ ain't helpful since they form a blanket excuse/justification for not doing things better and not tackling other root cause issues which underlie lack of progress/prioritisation pretty much across the board.



I'm working with what little info I've got.  I don't get any more news about what's going on behind-the-scenes than the average user, I just try to pass along what info I *do* have.



			
				uncia said:
			
		

> "Please join up, you can rely on us for our lack of dedication" would not be a tagline of choice for any org I can think of, even where there is only one show in town.



Not what I meant to imply at all.  Regardless of how dedicated you are to something, if you're not getting paid for it, the stuff you *are* getting paid for generally takes precedence.



[EDIT]
Since new user registration seems to be a hot topic at the moment, I have stickied this thread for now.


----------



## uncia (Mar 24, 2008)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> I was unaware there were any hired employees/workers on the FA staff.  Duly noted.


No, there aren't any hired/paid employees... Sorry, Rhainor; I meant the bit in bold re. "*everyone* working on FA in any capacity having *many* other *much high-priority* obligations outside FA".
Know what y'mean, but the way you worded that somewhat gives the impression that the community here has to make do with bottom-of-the-barrel scrapings which staff have the generosity to donate when it's fair to say that RL work/relationships/etc. have more than often taken second-fiddle to FA for at least several people who've been involved on that side.



			
				Rhainor said:
			
		

> I'm working with what little info I've got.  I don't get any more news about what's going on behind-the-scenes than the average user, I just try to pass along what info I *do* have.


And that /is/ much appreciated, Rhainor. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




It wouldn't take much effort to improve comms from behind-the-scenes in general, however: more presence on the fora, even, to engage further with the community rather than overly propagate the one-man-show impression...



			
				Rhainor said:
			
		

> uncia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*g*. I didn't think that's what you were trying to imply, but could very easily be read that way; especially by people who may be (read "are") justifiably "fed up" of waiting around months/years for various developments to be undertaken on FA.



			
				Rhainor said:
			
		

> Regardless of how dedicated you are to something, if you're not getting paid for it, the stuff you *are* getting paid for generally takes precedence.


p.o.v. nonetheless. 
Never really did buy into that one, personally, on a "paid for" > "volunteer" basis... By all means if one has huge _responsibilities_ to other people in RL work and are already working 90-100 hours/week on those, but to take on FA as an additional burden on top of such a scenario might be asking for grief.

=
Anyhow; new registration issues, bubbling-under for too long, yes; end of month for resolution, sounds great. Thanks.


----------



## tsawolf (Mar 24, 2008)

uncia said:
			
		

> No, there aren't any hired/paid employees... Sorry, Rhainor; I meant the bit in bold re. "*everyone* working on FA in any capacity having *many* other *much high-priority* obligations outside FA".
> Know what y'mean, but the way you worded that somewhat gives the impression that the community here has to make do with bottom-of-the-barrel scrapings which staff have the generosity to donate when it's fair to say that RL work/relationships/etc. have more than often taken second-fiddle to FA for at least several people who've been involved on that side.
> 
> And that /is/ much appreciated, Rhainor.
> ...


This is /not/ an official statement. This is just me, as me, laying things out.

There are two competing interests that people seem to have.  They want it done right, and they want it done now.

The current codebase is a result of bowing to the latter attitude.  It was thrown together in bits and pieces, not thought through, etc, etc.  I don't mean to imply that the codebase was necessarily written by the world's best coder - that certainly contributes to a significant amount of problems. But it can't all be pinned on that.

Haphazard development leads to problems down the line.  Period.

A well-structured and thought out codebase will enable us to add features fluently, without massive trouble or downtime.  A thrown together codebase, even one that contained the same features, will be brittle, one that we cannot change to fix things or add more.

Things need to be taken one step at a time, one paw in front of the other, if you understand.  If we had a dedicated team of techies working 9-5 on Ferrox, it'd certainly get done quicker.  But I can't afford to dedicate that much time.  I can't speak for the others, but I doubt they can either.

There is a difference between a commitment and a paid commitment.  As much as this may sound dramatic, I can't afford to work those hours on FA. If it comes down to having money to eat and pay for where I live, or fixing up the current codebase, I'm not going to choose this site.  I suspect that everyone else who works behind the scenes on FA would make the same decision.

I'm not saying that we should necessarily hire people to work on FA full time. There are plenty of things that need paying before we can start paying staff. (Hint hint)

I can't speak for Ferrox development directly, or give milestones - that's not what I do for FA.

But I can tell you if we rush the product out the door, it's going to suck, and we're going to end up right back here again.

I don't mean to attack you, Unica. Please don't take this that way.

As for specifics about registration, looking in the back, I see that there is a lot of progress on the new registration. It's yak's baby, not mine, so I can't say anything about a date, but I can tell you that it's pulling together.


----------



## uncia (Mar 24, 2008)

_hmm... last indented reply on-topic, sry. Anyhows... ^^_


> I don't mean to attack you, Unica. Please don't take this that way.

No probs; that was honestly written, wolfie! Cheers. 
You've drawn a definite short straw, arriving "late to the show" and inevitably have to carry the can for longstanding expectations and promises. Hardly your "fault" that, although it probably helps to appreciate the "history"/background...

> There are two competing interests that people seem to have.  They want it done right, and they want it done now.
> The current codebase is a result of bowing to the latter attitude. 

Or a year ago, even? *nods* Overall project management, comms and buy-in are important. The current codebase was a rush-job driven by necessity ("need it now", more than "want it now") and lack of openness.

The current problems have been exacerbated by the failure to deliver Ferrox as promised and failure to communicate on progress (or lack thereof) regarding that, and since. Crypto has been in charge since ~Sep/Oct 2006 in an overall project manager capacity and Alkora cannot be used as an excuse for failure to deliver despite promises _and_ failure to communicate if there were any major issues on that.
yak having to "carry" the existing codebase/DB for so long because of that has inevitably hampered long-term progress.

> Haphazard development leads to problems down the line.  Period.

I still get a _bit_ of an impression of "rush job" and ad-hocing but if the DB & code architecture are relatively efficient, well modularised, expandable, etc., that "leap" has to be a large one in the right direction. "Perfection" is not required at higher architectural levels as y'know, I'm sure. 

> Things need to be taken one step at a time, one paw in front of the other, if you understand.  If we had a dedicated team of techies working 9-5 on Ferrox, it'd certainly get done quicker.

Yep; and FA has turned down many times more offers of assistance (some of which were probably even good ones!) than it has working code-side. But things are still _very_ much better now than this time last year on that score.

> But I can't afford to dedicate that much time.  I can't speak for the others, but I doubt they can either.
> There is a difference between a commitment and a paid commitment.  As much as this may sound dramatic, I can't afford to work those hours on FA. If it comes down to having money to eat and pay for where I live, or fixing up the current codebase, I'm not going to choose this site.  I suspect that everyone else who works behind the scenes on FA would make the same decision.

Thanks; always good to know what makes people tick. Is still very much a personal p.o.v. on that one, I think, and how well that fits in with RL outwith FA. Will vary on a case-by-case basis and motivations for being involved with FA, no doubt. 
Thankfully "professionalism" doesn't always have a $ cost attached.

> I'm not saying that we should necessarily hire people to work on FA full time. There are plenty of things that need paying before we can start paying staff. (Hint hint)

*chuckles*. I doubt FA will ever be able to afford professional rates, far less minimum wages, sorry. -v-

> But I can tell you if we rush the product out the door, it's going to suck, and we're going to end up right back here again.

Well, hopefully not _quite_ to this degree! 
But, yeah, basic framework first and knowing where the second tier, etc., aspects will attach seems like a good first move, as appears to be the general drift from Eevee's journal; with a rider that  DB design for aspects such as tagging, groups, folders, etc., would probably be best implemented initially in DB terms at near-maximum complexity envisioned even if the full scope code-side is not present (but that's a given, I'd presume?).
Overall vision is still very much under the control of one individual, though, and that has the potential to negatively impact FA from reaching its full potential. Entirely his call, though.

> As for specifics about registration, looking in the back, I see that there is a lot of progress on the new registration. It's yak's baby, not mine, so I can't say anything about a date, but I can tell you that it's pulling together.

*nods*. I'm aware of (most of?) the underlying issues and trust y'all have checked for further impact elsewhere in the codebase.

Thanks again for keeping a hold of the short straw; and y'all: is very much appreciated when that will demonstrably result in benefits for the community as a whole. 

Regards,
David/uncia


----------



## jayhusky (Mar 25, 2008)

I've always since I've been here (November 07) wanted to help in the battle against the spammer and abusers of the system...

I, as the next fur would like to see an FA that is able to bounce out any threat from spammers and trolls alike BUT, I know that ALL the team here have a life outside of FA, and are as a result not expected to jump to every command and fulfil every need.

They do this if they can and when they can....

As a footnote  Iwould gladly help in keeping  tabs on this and reporting any suspicious behaviour..


----------



## Judas (Mar 25, 2008)

furcity said:
			
		

> I've always since I've been here (November 07) wanted to help in the battle against the spammer and abusers of the system...
> 
> I, as the next fur would like to see an FA that is able to bounce out any threat from spammers and trolls alike BUT, I know that ALL the team here have a life outside of FA, and are as a result not expected to jump to every command and fulfil every need.
> 
> ...



Aye, actually if there's anything the members of FA could do to combat these problems I'd love to help as well. maybes something more than just report suspicious behaviour, though. Since once someone starts flaming/spamming members it's pretty obvious what the problem is. Is there a more efficient way to prevent these problems? Maybe a lengthy submission process requiring approval? Something you couldn't just do in a few minutes.


----------



## foxystallion (Mar 25, 2008)

wingsofjudas said:
			
		

> Is there a more efficient way to prevent these problems? Maybe a lengthy submission process requiring approval? Something you couldn't just do in a few minutes.



I think that you are right.  I had suggested that about 5 months ago but was told that it would excessively inhibit new members from joining.  Five months of no registration (except via consuming the scarce available time of Yak or TSAwolf) has inhibited joining FA a lot worse than a half hour registration process.  I just spent half an hour trying (and eventually succeeding) to subscribe to a scientific journal which had a flakey poorly designed website.  Better a lengthly process (which should include email verification) than no process at all.  Better that half the interested people give up than 99.9%.


----------



## Judas (Mar 25, 2008)

foxystallion said:
			
		

> I think that you are right.  I had suggested that about 5 months ago but was told that it would excessively inhibit new members from joining.  Five months of no registration (except via consuming the scarce available time of Yak or TSAwolf) has inhibited joining FA a lot worse than a half hour registration process. ...Better that half the interested people give up than 99.9%.



A lot of members of this site also use the VCL, where you have to submit artwork for approval to the forums prior to joining, so it might not even be that big of a deal for a lot of people. Besides, if someone doesn't have the patience to go through something like that, they probably aren't super interested in this site anyways. And like you said it's better to loose some potential members than most.


----------



## supercutefurri58 (Mar 26, 2008)

furcity said:
			
		

> I've always since I've been here (November 07) wanted to help in the battle against the spammer and abusers of the system...





			
				wingsofjudas said:
			
		

> Aye, actually if there's anything the members of FA could do to combat these problems I'd love to help as well.










... what could you possibly do without having mod powers or a crazy-ass reporting system? i mean, other than what all the harassment forum stiffs are already doing?

besides, the admins are superheroes and they love doing this, trust me <3


----------



## Judas (Mar 26, 2008)

Adding some burnt out over-used "meme" to your post does not automatically make you cool, just in case you missed the memo. It also does not increase the relevancy of your point.

I said that having a different registering system would cut back on abuse and explained why. Way to quote the least pertinent thing I said from an entire thread. How about arguing the point I made? If there's a flaw to my suggestion and you see it, by all means point it out and be constructive.


----------



## shinigami-whistle (Mar 28, 2008)

I just found out today that we couldn't make new account, and am very saddened by this because my mate and I are starting up a comic and wanted to make an account to post it on so we weren't splitting it between both of our accounts.

I know it's said it'll be back soon, but is there any admin or whatnot that could activate an account for me here soon, I'd really apperciate it. I know I'm probably asking to much and should keep my mouth shut, but I just wanted to ask and see, since this is very important to my mate and I :3

If not, I will patiently wait for the registration to return, but will be greatly saddened by having to do so 



IF it is possible to create the account for me, whoever can do it, please sent me a PM here or note my account, shirei-demon and I can tell you whatever info you'll need. Much apperciated!


----------



## codewolf (Mar 28, 2008)

shinigami-whistle said:
			
		

> I just found out today that we couldn't make new account, and am very saddened by this because my mate and I are starting up a comic and wanted to make an account to post it on so we weren't splitting it between both of our accounts.
> 
> I know it's said it'll be back soon, but is there any admin or whatnot that could activate an account for me here soon, I'd really apperciate it. I know I'm probably asking to much and should keep my mouth shut, but I just wanted to ask and see, since this is very important to my mate and I :3
> 
> ...


send yak a PM and he should be able to get you a new account


----------



## shinigami-whistle (Mar 28, 2008)

codewolf said:
			
		

> send yak a PM and he should be able to get you a new account



Thank you! I'll do just that :3 *is shy about talking to admins/mods, but this is very important to me, so I'll do it xD*


----------



## supercutefurri58 (Mar 28, 2008)

wingsofjudas said:
			
		

> Adding some burnt out over-used "meme" to your post does not automatically make you cool, just in case you missed the memo. It also does not increase the relevancy of your point.



oh fuck it's the cool police. will you please show me the right path to cool, cool police?


_obviously_ it had no effect at all. nope, none whatsoever. obviously.




			
				wingsofjudas said:
			
		

> Way to quote the least pertinent thing I said from an entire thread.



yeah, it just so happens that the least pertinent thing you said is the only thing that hasn't already been said over 500 times in over 100000000 threads.

hey, i was trying to be nice about it, now look what you did >:|









Oh thank god the thread is well again <3


----------



## tsawolf (Mar 28, 2008)

shinigami-whistle said:
			
		

> codewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*is currently prodding you on IM*


----------



## Siakitty (Mar 29, 2008)

-is not getting any response from yak-


----------



## codewolf (Mar 29, 2008)

Siakitty said:
			
		

> -is not getting any response from yak-


try tsawolf


----------



## Judas (Mar 29, 2008)

Siakitty said:
			
		

> -is not getting any response from yak-



Be patient, or try Tsawolf.


----------



## Siakitty (Mar 30, 2008)

Ack, I realize now how impatient that sounded!  Sorry.


----------



## Lynxia (Mar 30, 2008)

*nods*

I shall contact the one who has MSN (which is Tsawolf in this case) and see if he/she can help me out with a new account for a family member of mine.
Though, to be honest, I _hate_ 'annoying' someone with this over MSN. Its seems a bit too personal for such a big art site like this.

I'll be very glad when the sign-up is back up.


----------



## Siakitty (Mar 30, 2008)

Same here. -_- 

But for now, I can just nag everyone about it. I want it pretty bad, so I'm putting aside most of my 'internet manners'. Then after I get the account it's back to timid lil' Sia. Haha.


----------



## tsawolf (Mar 30, 2008)

Lynxia said:
			
		

> *nods*
> 
> I shall contact the one who has MSN (which is Tsawolf in this case) and see if he/she can help me out with a new account for a family member of mine.
> Though, to be honest, I _hate_ 'annoying' someone with this over MSN. Its seems a bit too personal for such a big art site like this.
> ...





			
				Siakitty said:
			
		

> Same here. -_-
> 
> But for now, I can just nag everyone about it. I want it pretty bad, so I'm putting aside most of my 'internet manners'. Then after I get the account it's back to timid lil' Sia. Haha.



PM'ed you both, and replied to someone via email.


----------



## Tinder (Mar 31, 2008)

I'd highly suggest a link in the register page or in the Help/FAQ leading to this forum post.  Took me a good 50 minutes of digging to find and read the solution to get an account after waiting for a week thinking it'd be back up. 

I have no doubt this is hurting the potential fanbase the site is attracting.  This is just my two cents, I understand the work this site takes. No offense meant of course.


----------



## Tinuviel (Mar 31, 2008)

Tinder said:
			
		

> I'd highly suggest a link in the register page or in the Help/FAQ leading to this forum post.  Took me a good 50 minutes of digging to find and read the solution to get an account after waiting for a week thinking it'd be back up.



Amen to that. I had the same experience. A link would be awesome =^_^=

Also, unless obviously the problem is going to be solved soon, I quite like the idea mentioned that a long "questionnaire" is added to the registration process to scare off potential spammers. I can see how it would also bore other members (especially non furries without a fursona) or possibly even make them turn around and leave again, but as no one can register at the moment and hence everyone HAS to turn around and leave, it might be a sensible short term solution and take some pressure of your coders (Yay! Go you guys! The side is a amazing!  Cudos from one programmer to another), whilst at least letting a part of the fanbase in. Just a suggestion though :3


----------



## Jocosa (Apr 1, 2008)

...so is there a special process now to be able to register or are we still waiting for a solution?


----------



## nikmustang (Apr 1, 2008)

I would really like the solution to this too... I've been waiting for it to come back up for days.


----------



## WolfClaw99 (Apr 1, 2008)

I am new to this site.
Eversince I found this site I have been trying to get registration but no can do.


----------



## Ryuunosuke (Apr 3, 2008)

Sorry you guys are going through so much trouble with the maintenance for this site. I wish there was something we could do to help the situation.


----------



## yak (Apr 3, 2008)

PM any admin or a mod.


----------



## Lox (Apr 4, 2008)

Eegads, I'll have to let my sister know about this big issue  I was just prodded into joining FA tonight and realized I couldn't...and wanted to come see what has happened. 

No worries admins ^^ You guys will get this fixed here sometime. I can wait ^^'


----------



## geneticks (Apr 6, 2008)

Just sent yak a request via PM. Also my first post...i'm kinda new here, but I like it! 
If I don't get an answer I'll try another mod... I had found a temporary bugmenot account, but it appears it was deleted/someone hijacked it. Shame  I don't know if this was against rules though, but really helpful.


----------



## codewolf (Apr 7, 2008)

OK just to Let people know.... i will be on for the next couple of hours atleast so if you're looking to register then fire a PM my way


----------



## gamemasterex2 (Apr 9, 2008)

I just send a message to codewolf to request a account because I want to shine for DarkNekOgami.


----------



## codewolf (Apr 9, 2008)

yep thats right folks, i am once again online  so if you want an account fire a PM my way (or or if you see them and i'm not on, to rhianor, tsawolf or yak)


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 9, 2008)

> I had found a temporary bugmenot account, but it appears it was deleted/someone hijacked it. Shame  I don't know if this was against rules though, but really helpful.


FWIW, if you're going to register on any site for a longterm basis, you're going to need more than a throwaway e-mail address.

(Especially if it's a @mailinator address, that service doesn't even require passwords so literally anyone can fetch mail from it)


----------



## Jonnaius (Apr 11, 2008)

i dont understand...when will people be able to register again?

I'm so confuzzled!


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 11, 2008)

emilylorange said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm a new 'member' trying to register for the site.
> 
> The fact that the registration is unavailable is fine - the fact that I had to go _searching through your forums_ for an answer or even _explaination_?
> 
> ...


Users needing a registration can note me on the forums, and I'll follow up with them. Of note: I am only creating NEW accounts right now. For people who want to make a secondary account, or change their account name, their request will be denied at the moment.

I'll update the "registration offline" message to link to a more appropriate reasoning later today.


----------

